# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Eerst bruine afscheiding, na drie weken rood bloed

## MyselfAndMe

Hallo, ik heb een vraagje,

3 weken geleden ben ik tijdens het weekend mijn pil 2 dagen vergeten nemen(zaterdag en zondag) dan de maandag heb ik deze direct genomen. Maar op woensdag kreeg ik mijn maandstonden, alleja een bruine afscheiding :-s dan ben ik gestopt met het nemen van mijn pil tot na 7 dagen zoals je gewoonlijk moet doen.
Nu na 3 weken krijg ik daarjust opnieuw mijn maandstonden, ook al pak ik mijn pil correct in en ben ik ze niet vergeten, maar nu is het geen bruine afscheiding, maar echt rood bloed(sorry voor de details) is dit normaal?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ik denk dat het heel normaal is waar jij nu last van hebt, je lichaam is een beetje ontregeld geraakt door die 2 vergeten pillen, daarom heb je waarschijnlijk toen last gekregen van de bruine afscheiding. Na 3 weken is de volgende pilstrip weer op, en dan is het dus weer tijd voor de stopweek, waarin je je menstruatie krijgt, dit is in dit geval dus ook bij jou gebeurd.

Niks om je zorgen over te maken dus! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

Sluit bij voledig bij Sylvia aan!

----------


## MyselfAndMe

hey,
bedankt voor jullie reacties, maar nu heb ik nog een vraagje,
de maandstonden die ik nu had, duurden maar 1 dag :-s
is dit normaal?

----------


## dotito

Ja dat kan,in het begin is je hormoonhuishouding nog niet helemaal hoe het moet zijn,dus dat kan allemaal.
Is niets om zorgen om te maken.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Sylvia93

En ik sluit me weer bij Dotito aan!

----------


## xylina

en ik ken het "probleem" heb ook sinds ik de pil slik vaak dat ik maar 1 dag beetje afscheiding heb en soms ook een paar maanden niks en dan weer wel...
huisarta zegt dat het met de pil te maken heeft, zo kan het dus als je al lang de pil slikt je ineens een maandje over gaat slaan.
dat is in het begin slikken... oeps ben ik ze vergeten of ziekgeweest waardoor het niet meer werkt ben ik misschien zwanger...
maar uit eindelijk went het wel :Smile: 

als je toch nog in de zenuwen er overblijft zitten kan je altijd voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest doen of naar je huisarts gaan..

suc6 ermee!!

xylina

----------

